# Rom Stability And Ics Source Release?



## funkfly (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm brand noob to this and had a few questions, maybe somebody could point me in the right direction.
I'm on stock 2.3.4 EHO9 US cellular.
I have missed call/text problems.

Could flashing possibly help with this problem?

Either way I was planning to go for it, so i was wondering what rom would be most stable?
From what i could gather i was leaning toward Awesome Sauce.

I did read ICS source was released so i was also wondering if something new would be coming around the corner and i should wait?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I would recommend updating your prl by dialing *228. If you have had your phone for awhile and never done it chances are it will help.

As far as roms go I would start with a tw rom. Awesome sauce would be a very good choice in my opinion.


----------

